#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Hömopathische Forschung - ganz aktuell >

## Pianoman

Die Witt-Gruppe an der Charité hat eine neue, sehr hochwertige Studie  zur Wirksamkeit homöopathischer Medikamente bei chronischen Rückenschmerzen vorgelegt:   *Efficacy of injections with Disci/Rhus toxicodendron compositum for chronic low back pain--a randomized placebo-controlled trial. * 
Völlig unerwartetes Ergebnis:   *The homeopathic preparation was not superior to placebo.  * Wer hätte das gedacht?

----------


## kaya

> Völlig unerwartetes Ergebnis:   *The homeopathic preparation was not superior to placebo.  * Wer hätte das gedacht?

 Siehe Deine Signatur: "Die Tragödie der Wissenschaft - ...". 
Ist es nicht traurig, zu lesen, dass nun wieder (vermutlich sehr umstrittene) Wissenschaftler nichts Besseres zu tun hatten, als zu versuchen, den armen Betroffenen Ihren Glauben an die Allmacht der Homöopathie zu nehmen?
Böse, böse Witt-Gruppe....
Könnten vermutlich dadurch ausgelöste psychische Schäden zurückbleiben, die möglicherweise mit anderen Globuli therapiert werden könnten?

----------


## Pianoman

Die wirklich Gläubigen sind, wie es sich für wirklich Gläubige gehört, gegen Wissenschaft immun. 
Die letzten Sätze in der Witt-Studie...   

> (Übersetzt) Es konnte keine Überlegenheit von Disci / Rhus toxicodendron compositum gegenüber Placebo-Injektionen bei Patienten mit chronischen Rückenschmerzen gezeigt werden. 
> Allerdings war Injektions-Therapie sicher, und es konnte, verglichen mit der Kontrollgruppe ohne Behandlung, eine kurzfristige Reduzierung des Schmerzes durch subkutane Injektionen von Verum und Placebo erreicht werden.   *Die Rolle der lokalen subkutanen Injektionen  von unbedenkliche Substanzen wie Wasser und Salzlösung* *(also die Placebo-Therapie; A.d.V.)* *für Schmerzen im unteren Rücken-Management sollte weiter untersucht werden.*

  
... und was die Carstens-Stiftung daraus macht:    

> Fakt ist jedoch, dass die Disci/Rhus toxicodendron compositum  Injektionslösung ebenso schmerzlindernd wirkte wie die Placebo-Lösung  und im Vergleich zu anderen Injektionslösungen keine Nebenwirkungen  aufweist.  *Weitere Studien zu der Wirksamkeit dieses Komplexmittels sind  wünschenswert.*

  :Grin:

----------


## kaya

Hello Mr. Pianoman, 
weißt Du eigentlich, wieviel Spaß es macht, Deine Kommentare zu lesen?  :Cool:  
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wenn durchaus kritische Menschen sich darauf verstehen, die deutsche Sprache adäquat und in vollem Umfang zu nutzen, und dazu noch das entsprechende Fachwissen nachweisen.
Danke dafür, und bitte, bitte.... gaaanz viel kommentieren. 
LG Vera

----------

